# 1911 Refurbish



## collierkidd (Nov 15, 2011)

I am looking for someone who can refurbish a 1911 for me.
It's my fathers pistol but would like to get it refurbished for him for Christmas.  If anyone has any ideas please let me know.


----------



## tommyjoe (Nov 15, 2011)

If it is a genuine 1911, refinishing it will destroy any collector value. If it has been refinished before now, go for it.
Tom


----------



## Knotwild (Nov 15, 2011)

I agree with Tommyjoe. Do some research on that gun before you do anything. Throwing some pics up here might help too.


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Nov 15, 2011)

Yea, what they said. Making cosmetic changes to a RR 1911 would be blasphemy. 

What has he got? What are you wanting to do to it? Sometimes just a nice set of grips does wonders for a 1911, and it's not permanently altering it in any way.


----------



## fishtail (Nov 15, 2011)

Gotta agree with everybody else.
Years ago these things were almost hard to give away, now they command an insane price in unfoooled with condition.
Yes, we do need pictures!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Nov 15, 2011)

MN Barrel, bushing and link....Lighter, smoother trigger/sear, and
better grips is all I would do to it.....Will not diminish the value
to make a few subtle mechanical improvements....Might even
find a gunsmith to tighten the frame/ slide a bit for a little more 
accuracy....If you plan to shoot it alot...
Leave the original sights as is....
I would not refinish unless it was real rusty.... imo.....


----------



## collierkidd (Nov 16, 2011)

The serial number shows that it was made between 1915 and 1918.  The gun is still tight and is in perfect working condition.  Do you guys know how much it might be worth to a collector?  I sure would hate to ruin it.  I'm sure my father would never sell it but I would hate to find out how much it was worth after the fact.  He would kill me!!


----------



## collierkidd (Nov 16, 2011)

Here are the pics of the 1911


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Nov 16, 2011)

I'd leave it alone, other than oiling it a bit.


----------



## deerslayer357 (Nov 16, 2011)

Agreed! 
I wouldn't refinish that one!


----------



## Knotwild (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks for the pictures. I don't think I would alter that pistol without some research and documentation. If the gun has a history that your Dad can remember, document it and trace it back as far as you can. This adds to the value. Here is a link to a pistol similar to yours in condition:

http://www.gunsamerica.com/901894704/Guns/Pistols/Colt-Automatic-Pistols/1911_COLT_MILITARY.htm

This is a link to a gun values board. I don't know much about it, but the link takes you to a brief article about determining a 1911 value and all that is involved. 

http://www.gunvaluesboard.com/model-1911/1911a1-military-pistols-451.html

This link will give you the year of manufacture:

http://coolgunsite.com/pistols/colt production.htm

You can have some fun researching this and then make a decision.

As a side note, if you are like me and have big meaty hands, you will find that pistol will pinch the web of your hand between the hammer and grip safety when you fire it, which is a real pain. 

Unless the gun has a history, all original parts, or is of unusual issue or date of manufacture, then it probably has a real world value of $800 to $1500 dollars _based on what I know_. 

The only people I know that have the capability of re-finishing it to as issued condition is Turnbull Manufacturing Co. and their site lists a complete 1911 restoration estimate of $1800.00+. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## WaltL1 (Nov 16, 2011)

DO NOT refurbish that pistol without asking your Dad first ! He just might beat you over the head with it if you do 
Very thoughtfull idea but this may not be the pistol you would want to do that to.


----------



## Knotwild (Nov 16, 2011)

This site has some good information also:

http://www.coltautos.com/default.asp


----------



## rustvyper (Nov 21, 2011)

Well I see a new safety & cocking hammer on that thing & those aren't the original grips. Ask your dad some history. If its a mixed bag of parts, it wouldn't be quite the sacralidge of restoring an original wwI pistol.


----------



## WaltL1 (Nov 22, 2011)

rustvyper said:


> Well I see a new safety & cocking hammer on that thing & those aren't the original grips. Ask your dad some history. If its a mixed bag of parts, it wouldn't be quite the sacralidge of restoring an original wwI pistol.


I'm wondering what makes you think that about the safety, hammer and grips? How can you tell?
http://www.coltautos.com/1911.htm


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Nov 22, 2011)

You might consider buying him a new one as a shooter, the one in the pics shouldn't be refinished, in my opinion.


----------



## WaltL1 (Nov 22, 2011)

Dr. Strangelove said:


> You might consider buying him a new one as a shooter, the one in the pics shouldn't be refinished, in my opinion.


I agree. Im certainly not an expert but I do collect military firearms and it sure looks original/correct as far as I can tell from a picture anyway.


----------



## Gun Guru (Nov 22, 2011)

Now I'm gonna have nightmares. PLEASE don't mess with it.


----------



## triggerman770 (Nov 24, 2011)

*1911*

the hammer is of correct shape and even if it's new it still could be of the period. I have some parts that were made in 1917*18 that are new old stock(GI surplus) as well as from ww2 era's. if those stocks are wood they appear to be of the period 1911-1918. after the A-1 came about the style of the grips change and the material changed from wood tobakelite to plastic.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Nov 26, 2011)

The slidestop is blued, it is the right part but not original to the gun. Safety is right era but finish is newer also. The gun has more wear  on it than those parts.
The rear sight may be wrong but can not see detail in the pics.

After the war or at some point the gun may have been sent to the armory for reconditioning and parts changed but usually they would refinish it.
When did your father get it?


----------



## 82crawler (Dec 6, 2011)

Beautiful old gun i'd leave that one just as is maybe some TLC


----------



## one hogman (Dec 6, 2011)

I am with the Majority, PLEASE don't mess with that gun , That is a piece of History you can't get back ever!!


----------



## WGSNewnan (Dec 7, 2011)

with the cheap cost of a rock island gi these days there is absolutely NO WAY i would touch that pistol.


----------



## klwehunt (Dec 7, 2011)

Gun looks original to me I would leave it alone or sell it to me.There is a mark above the mag release that looks like an arsenal,it is not very clear in the pics.but if you can make it out you can find out more info.Also with ser. no. colt will give info (for a charge).


----------

